# New approach to active band length



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ... I.ve been puzzling the above for a while. I get the theory, I think.
My draw length to my canine(lol) is 76 cm.My active band length is nigh on 15cm. I add 3cm on for tying etc. I.m using Snipersling 0.6...black.
My problem is I cant hold the slingshot still at this active draw length so, I cut and tested various 18x12mm active band lengths until I could actually hold the slingshot steady.
This occured at 19cm active band length so I.m now cutting my bands now at 22cms.( inc 3cm for tying)
Is this not more of a sane approach? Surely, rather than dividing by 5 ,5.5 or 6, this is a better approach? Just adjust for various band thickness, slingshot type, using trial and error.
Different catapults will have different 'force moments' too (due to fork length/mass) when bands are pulled - I guess- so again, a trial and error method seems better until you can hold the slingshot still.
I used to have a Weirauh 97K air-rifle ...v accurate from a bench for me, but, standing up, no chance - too hvy.(for me)
The chinese seem to use lighter bands - and they do okay.
I feel like I.ve got a Ferrari but cant drive it ... now it.s a Reliant Robin I can drive safely and accurately on the road.
Is this what you experienced chaps do automatically in reality?
I.m a newbie so please dont take my post as criticism ...just trying for a more pragmatic approach.
Thnx for all your help.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds like you're starting to figure it out, we all do things a little different whatever works for you. Personally for me I only stretch my Bands or tubes to 400%. This allows me to make a flat accurate shot at 10 meters with a zippy feel to the ammo. You don't need to have a real heavy pull with big old ammo unless you plan on hunting. I shoot ¼" Steel for all my target shooting and most people in Asia shoot 8 millimeter still which means we need much less band material to move that small projectile at a good speed.

As a beginner your Technique, form, release, and even grip strength are the most important thing. I like the small ammo because I only have a 6 pound draw weight and that's steel moves real fast! Work on your form and technique with a lighter set up if possible and then you can move up to the bigger stuff once everything is dialed in.

Practice practice practice, the nice thing about a slingshot is there all Ferraris when you hit that spinner!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Cheers Vince - I.ll be changing things unconsciously for every shot I.m sure! You hit the spinner and you think you.ve got it - then, you miss the nxt x10 and you go into 'what on earths 'happening mode'. Interesting you use 400%. 
Loads to learn - nay rush for me - slowly, slowly.
Thanks!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah I know exactly what you're talkin about, I started shooting a few months before I started chemo treatments for cancer. And as the treatment progressed I had to change my shooting over the months. Now that I'm past all that I'm having to relearn how to shoot pre-cancer again??
My general rule is you only need enough speed to get a specific piece of ammo with a flat trajectory to your target at a specific distance. 

As a beginner I would suggest you move up to seven or eight meters from the target. This will help you a lot to get everything figured out and then in a couple of months or whatever you can move back further away, once you have got stuff more dialed-in. There were about three months during my chemo that I was 6 to 7 metres from the Target because I was so shaky and I didn't have enough strength even pull back a 6-pound pouch?? I was still shooting though and it still felt amazing to hit that spinner!

Start with a light band set, get a little closer, and just work on that form until you're hitting 5 out of 10 on a spinner. And I would also say don't try and shoot a 100 shots in a row. Start with shooting 20 then take a 10 or 15 minute break and come back and shoot another 20 give yourself time to rest, and your brain time to figure out what you just did before you change technique form or holding position.

Cheers


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Cheers Vince ...wow. You.ve bn through the mill there fella. Hope the slingshot stuff occupies the mind and helps. Kp gannin fella and take care.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I am only 50, and been through the mill and on the other side. As Winston Churchill once said "If You're Going Through Hell keep going." Glad to be on the other side and looking forward to be able to hit that 30 mm spinner 15 times in a row again! That is an awesome feeling, I am up to three to five times in a row now on the 30 mm spinner give me a few months I'll be back up to my old standard.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Boy, Vince isn’t lying there. I’m an under one year shooter myself, but I can pretty positively say that form and release are going to be your main priorities right now. You may even want to check your stance in a mirror or on film. Keep that elbow in line. It’ll be second nature in no time so long as it’s your focus. 
I’d recommend starting with light bands and small ammo. This lets you work on form without having to fight the slingshot and that wobble. Once your form is down, you’ll come on target faster with the heavy bands and won’t have to hold the draw as long. So I’d say .5 and probably 5/16 (8mm) ammo for a few months at least. You might even like to try 1/4” ammo. It shoots very straight and it’s dirt cheap for a lot of it! If you feel yourself becoming frustrated, stop. Come back to it later with a clearer head. It should always be an enjoyable activity. Always. Keep that as rule number one and you’ll do well. Always keep that beginners mind. Slingshots are excellent for calming the mind and reducing stress. My apologies for the long reply.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Amen sandstorm!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks for the good advice fellas. Cheers.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I think that the stretch factors are a good starting point but no substitute for experimenting and discoverying exactly what works for you.

Have fun and wear your safety glasses!


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

It was the same for me! I started with longer bands, but the more I shot the shorter I cut them!

Remember though, do not make the same mistake as me start testing different tapers at the same time as band length it will not be good.

It becomes difficult to find a good setup when you have two different values to change. If you also have a little different latex to choose from, it will be more difficult with 3 different parameters.

Stick to a standard taper for your ammo , one latex thicknes and change the length of the bands to to begin with.

At least to the fact that you have learned more about how everything holds together ...


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

One thing I learned with bands is there are a lot of variables : Manufacturers stretch ratios; taper cuts ; band thicknesses ; pouch profiles & weights etc

The variables maist likely tae affect active length are band thickness, stretch ratio & taper cut. 

Anyone starting out buying latex rolls to make there own should heed @Tobor8Man & @McD above 

When I buy a new band latex noo.. I check stretch ratio on all new purchased latex. Cut one bandset & test on sling. At 1st I was cutting 3-4 sets of bands at a time but found that If I was'nt happy that my active length was right for this new band material.. these were scrapped!


----------

